# Ruger Mark II Two-Piece Bolts



## SGWGunsmith (Jan 8, 2015)

During the production run of Ruger Mark II pistols, for some reason Ruger produced and installed "Two-Piece" bolts in several of the Ruger Mark II pistols. This type bolt has been found in the stainless versions, KMK10, KMK512 Bull Barrel guns and the KMK 678 Target versions. This is what the bolt looks like:








You will see a seam between the bolt ears and the bolt body, unlike the one-piece bolts other Mark II pistols have.
Ruger gets between 3 to 6 Mark II bolts back each year that separate:








Once separated, Ruger will not repair the bolt, nor do they have any Mark II bolts left in stock. Ruger will replace the separated bolt with a new, current Mark IV bolt. The new bolts have smaller "ears" on 'em than the original Mark II bolts have. Many folks want to keep their Ruger Mark II pistols as original as possible, so they want to keep their Mark II bolts. There is a solution. Send me a PM ( personal message ) here and we can discuss at least one possibility.


----------

